# Chemicals in the water



## CaptainK (Feb 18, 2017)

Does this bother anyone else?


> Most tap water is far from pure, containing a vast array of disinfection byproducts, chemicals, radiation, heavy metals, and even pharmaceutical drugs
> Federal scientists report finding traces of 18 unregulated contaminants in one-third of the water samples collected from 25 municipal utilities across the US in their most recent testing, including perfluorinated compounds like PFOA
> Studies suggest a probable link between PFOA in drinking water and high cholesterol, ulcerative colitis, thyroid disease, testicular cancer, kidney cancer, and pregnancy-induced hypertension
> The addition of contaminated fluoride to the water supply may be contributing to increased cancer rates in the US because of the arsenic it contains


Rest of the article can be found online.

Any of you guys have water filters? What brands do you recommend?

Some people seem to think Berkey makes the best countertop water filter (which seems to be the most used type of water filter as far as I can tell) - but I haven't seen it recommended on this site I found which seems to stick to water filters with proven lab results.. I know of another less-than-trustworthy huge site that pushes the Alexa Pure model hard, but I think they get money for advertising them, so I'm not really sure.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I use a Berky with both sets of filters. I have no complaints after nearly 10 years. That said I haven't had any tested. But I can tell a difference in taste.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My current home came with a built in RO filter so my Katadyn went back in the box and on the shelf for a reserve.

My guess is that there are several good options. My RO is excellent but requires a few bucks and more work to set up. Once in it takes up almost no real estate in the kitchen and I don't have to keep track of water usage or keep refilling the upper chamber.

The Berkey or my Katadyn will run without electricity. All have maintenance issues but none of them are major. Cost, effectiveness, aesthetics, and convenience are factors for you to consider.

jnrdesertrats came up with one that is new to me but shows promise.

http://go.skimresources.com/?id=707...com/forum/search.php?searchid=1555430&xtz=540


----------



## CaptainK (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting, very good point about the need for a water filter to run without electricity.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I wouldn't drink out of any public water source for love nor money.

Every toxin, poison, heavy metal and undesired element seems to have an ever changing maximum acceptable level, but still are considered ok.

What happens when your water is comprised of 95% of low level contaminants?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I use this one:










https://www.pur.com/faucet-filtration-systems/pur-classic-faucet-filtration-system


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Water filters come in all shapes but is what they filter that counts, dirt in the water will not kill you but bacteria will and many filters fail to clear bacteria, it has to be chemically treated or boil even ultraviolet light and some form of power has to be in used. So if your water comes from a private well you should have it tested especially if you have livestock around or fertilizers, hell some cities have had water issues with chemicals. I get my water report online as we speak, all good so far.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

readytogo said:


> I get my water report online as we speak, all good so far.


And you can always trust your government to be up front & honest about the contaminants in your water. I mean, no one has ever been lied to or left to drink knowingly contaminated water by the government they pay to protect them. As long as they say it's safe, it's safe.  I'd recommend doing your own testing.

I drink well water ran through an RO filter. I can't hardly stomach the chemistry experiment they call water in the city. Yuck!


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

quick and easy way to find out what nasty stuff might be in your water is to check your states fishing advisory.. every has state one

looks like this this is my states fishing advisory

http://www.adph.org/tox/assets/Fish_advisory_update_2016.pdf

you should read it all .. but scroll down till you start seeing maps and the lists by body of water of why your shouldn't too much fish


----------

